# Handgun purchase permit.



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I obtained a handgun purchase permit on December 22nd. I bought my handgun that day. I forgot to return the 2 copies of the permit to the sheriffs office after the purchase. What I'd like to know is what kind of trouble should I expect when I go there to return it. It was an honest mistake and I merely forgot about this due to everything else going on at the time (Christmas holiday).


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

You are supposed to return the 2 copies within 10 days of the purchase. From MCL 28.422 Sec. 2(5) "A purchaser who fails to comply with the requirements of this subsection is responsible for a state civil infraction and may be fined not more than $250.00." I never heard of anyone getting in trouble for missing the deadline, just explain what you said here. Their main concern is that their copies get turned in.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I saw that it said misdemeanor on the cards. I hope they will be forgiving. If they were not will they write me a ticket, arrest me, beat me down?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

It seems to me that they would have more important things to worry about than you being a few days late. Before the law changed concerning purchase permits, you had to return the copies with the handgun for a safety inspection. If I'm not mistaken, I think this had to be done within a reasonable amount of time, not 10 days.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback I really appreciate it! I will be stopping by the sheriffs office after work to make things right and I hope they will be understanding. I go for my cpl class in a couple of weeks and I don't want any issues when I finally apply for the carry permit.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Let us know how it went.


----------



## SuperTrooper (Nov 22, 2005)

Unless they are very unreasonable worst case should be that you redo the paperwork. In my opinion atleast you are a law abiding citizen trying to do everything legal. I wouldnt carry the hand gun until this is taken care of just in case you are stopped. I cant imagine they will punish you for this mistake


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Good advice and I have not taken it any place except the NRA first steps class I took last week. You guys have put my mind at ease because I was thinking they would stick it to me and I'd have to pay a $250 fine for my paperwork mistake. I am going in after work and explain what happened and hope for the best. I hope I don't get fined, but if I do then it's my own stupidity that got me there and I only have myself to blame. I'll post later tonight what happens. I'm sure I am not the first to do this.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I was worried for nothing. They took the paperwork no questions asked. The clerk seemed to not even care.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

ibthetrout said:


> I was worried for nothing. They took the paperwork no questions asked. The clerk seemed to not even care.


Excellent. I had a situation a few months ago. An elderly relative told me that he wanted to give me 3 pistols. So I got the purchase permits, filled them out and the day I was to return the copies to to police station, I was told, "oh by the way, they're not registered". A quick call to the state police gave me peace of mind. They told me to just get them registered. I did that and everything was fine.


----------

